# Wie kann ATI nur solche Sch... Treiber herstellen

## flubber

Nach dem ich eine Menge Probleme mit de ATI-Treibern hatte, nutze ich wieder die Treiber von xorg

und verzichte auf 3D.

Bei meiner X600-mobile friert der Rechner, unter gnome, komplett ein. Da hilft nur noch ausschalten.

Der DVI-Ausgang wird einfach deaktiviert. Bei meinem Notebook habe ich es hinbekommen.

Bei meinem Rechner in der Firma ist eine Radeon 9200 SE drin und die betreibt per DVI einen Samsung 710T TFT

Da kann ich machen was ich will, der DVI wird nicht genutzt, das Bild erscheint immer am VGA-Ausgang. Dies habe

ich bemerkt, als ich mal das VGA-Kabel angeschlosen habe.

Das Kuriose ist, der Treiber erkennt einen DVI-Ausgang und einen VGA-Ausgang. Wenn ich in der xorg.conf eintrage,

das der 2. Ausgang auf none gesetzt wird. Ballert der das Bild trotzdem dahin. Die Einträge TMDS bzw. LVDS für

den DVI-Ausgang werden komplett ignoriert. Nach reichlich googeln habe ich gesehen, das dies ein allgemeines Problem ist.

Für mich heißt das, "Nie wieder ATI"

Flubber

----------

## Anarcho

 *Quote:*   

> Für mich heißt das, "Nie wieder ATI"

 

Full ACK!

Bei mir ist immer der Rechner eingefroren wenn ich TV gucken wollte. Aber auch sonst ist der X-Server ab und an unmotiviert abgerauscht.

Jetzt habe ich ne nVidia und alles läuft wunderbar!

----------

## s|mon

Hehe kann ich gut verstehen  :Wink:  hab damit auch schon genug Aerger gehabt, aber da ich gern tv-out nutzen will, bin ich beim ati-Treiber geblieben.

Korrigiert mich wenn das auch mit dem von xorg geht (bei ati 9200).

Aber zu deinem Problem mit dvi - das hatte ich auch mit dem neuen 8er Treibern, aber sobald ich wieder auf ati-drivers-3.14.6 und Xorg- 6.7.0 zurückbin

geht der DVI auch wieder.

Nur fuer den Falls das du es nochmal versuchen willst.

----------

## gflash

Jepp, nie wieder ATI! Nur ist das wechseln bei einem Notebook nun mal leider so... schwierig  :Sad: 

Da kann man nur hoffen, dass die bald bessere treiber bauen.

----------

## flubber

Hab jetzt mal die 8.10.19, obwohl gemasket, probiert. Sind genauso Schrott.

Da kann man bei fglrxconfig angeben was man will, der DVI-Ausgang wird sofort abgeschaltet. Schließe ich das VGA-Kabel an, habe ich ein Bild.

Und extrem langsam mit 3D.

Flubber

----------

## NightDragon

Muss sagen, anfangs hatte ich mit nvidia und ati ziemlich die gleichen probleme.

Die Treiber sind einfach unter Linux für die 2 Karten furchtbar.

Mittlerweile läuft nvidia und ati super. Auch die 3D-Beschelunigung usw...

tv-out hab ich noch nicht ganz zu laufen bekommen, aber das dürfte ne Config-Sache sein,

schaut fast so aus als wäre die Sync zu hoch, bekomms aber, egal mit welcher, nicht hin das sas Bild steht.

----------

## Anarcho

Also ich finde die Treiber von nvidia DEUTLICH besser als die von ATI. 

Nicht nur die 3D Performance, hauptsächlich die Stabilität. Wie gesagt, mit ATI konnte ich keine TV-Applikation laufen lassen. (Treiber bis einschliesslich v. 3.14.6, danach hatte ich ne nVidia)

----------

## bbgermany

 *flubber wrote:*   

> Hab jetzt mal die 8.10.19, obwohl gemasket, probiert. Sind genauso Schrott.
> 
> Da kann man bei fglrxconfig angeben was man will, der DVI-Ausgang wird sofort abgeschaltet. Schließe ich das VGA-Kabel an, habe ich ein Bild.
> 
> Und extrem langsam mit 3D.
> ...

 

kann ich leider nicht bestätigen. mit meiner 9800SE hab ich mehr fps mit dem 8.10.19 treiber als mit jedem treiber davor. desweiteren bleibt die 3d performance auch beim zocken stabil. einen x-server crash wie ihr ihn beschrieben habt hatte ich noch nie mit meiner ati.

dvi hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht probiert, macht auch wenig sinn bei einem 19" röhrenmonitor  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hoschi

Jupp, die begreifen das erst wenn richtiger finanzieller Schaden entsteht.

Mit anderen Worten, die verstehen nur eine Sprache...Gew, äh, Geld  :Very Happy: 

Na ja, ehrlich gesagt würde ich sofort jeder Grafikkarte kaufen die komplett und schnell Open-Source-Treiber hätte, auch wenn sie nur halb so schnell wäre wie jede Nvidia, von mir aus sogar noch langsamer...

----------

## NightDragon

@ Anarcho

*g* Gerade dannach kam die große erlösung  :Smile:  Aber ich gebe dir recht, einfacher sind die nvida-treiber wie die von ati.

Die Leistung allerdings ist jetzt (im verwendung ist 8.10.19) super!

----------

## meyerm

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Na ja, ehrlich gesagt würde ich sofort jeder Grafikkarte kaufen die komplett und schnell Open-Source-Treiber hätte, auch wenn sie nur halb so schnell wäre wie jede Nvidia, von mir aus sogar noch langsamer...

 

Na, dann wird Dir OpenGraphics (der endgueltige Name steht noch nicht fest) gefallen. Nachdem urspruenglich geplant war eine FPGA basierte Karte zu produzieren ist mittlerweile eine ASIC-Karte Stand der Dinge (Prototypen trotzdem noch FPGA). Duerfte leistungsmaessig zumindest fuer Tuxracer reichen - es kam auch mal die Aussage dass Q3 laufen koennte, ob das aber schon am Anfang was wird... Naja. Erscheinungstermin duerfte dann ca. Ende 2005/2006 sein. Mal schauen was daraus wird. Durch die Produktion des eigenen Chips werden sie auch signifikant billiger als bisher geplant.

Aber Dir muss bewusst sein: langsamer als "normale" Karten, dafuer passiv gekuehlt  :Smile:  und deutlich teuer. Also eher 200 Euro statt 50 Euro. Aber die Offenheit (auch das Karten-BIOS wird offen sein, d.h. x86 Zeugs, eine Forth Firmware fuer die Leute mit "echten Rechnern (tm)"  :Wink:  und was Du sonst noch willst) der Treiber waere mir persoenlich schon die 200 Euro wert. Auch wenn mir 100 Euro lieber waeren da ich dann zwei oder drei parallel benutzen wuerde *lechz*  :Wink: 

----------

## Ragin

Was mir bei gnome + ATI aufgefallen ist war, dass der PC immer einfriert, wenn man composite usw. (gerade Transparenz) verwendet.

Ansonsten hatte ich seit meinem Kernel-Downgrad von development auf gentoo-dev keine Probleme mehr mit ATI.

Wirklich glücklich bin ich mit der "Nur nix verändern, es könnte jeden Moment krachen" Lösung allerdings auch nicht und werde mir sobald ich wieder etwas flüssig bin definitiv eine NVidia Karte holen.

----------

## bbgermany

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Was mir bei gnome + ATI aufgefallen ist war, dass der PC immer einfriert, wenn man composite usw. (gerade Transparenz) verwendet.
> 
> 

 

ist ja leider auch nicht supported  :Sad: 

da muss ich ausnahmsweise nvidia den vorzug bestätigen, da es da ja ne schöne option EnableGLXWithComposite gibt  :Smile: 

die fehlt noch bei ati  :Sad: 

----------

